# Forgotten Faces Again



## night crawler (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm starting a new thread on this to try and promote the exhibition. Last October we held an exhibition of old Fairmile photo's Called Fairmiles Forgotten Faces after may people asking if we could do it again because they missed it so it is being put on again on the 26th February. Last time we had 280 people come round not sure if the response will be the same this time but if the interest is there we might be on the way. No new photo's this time though there may be some of the work that is going on at the place. Anyway it's in around three weeks so that gives you time to check if your free and want to come.





I know many of you have visited the place so it will give some more of the history. I might add a lot of the places you remember have now gone like the club, Newlands which is now got the foundations for houses on, same with the Schuster. Part of the farm, Laundry, OT and Rotherfiled have now gone along with the Stores so as you can see a lot has been happening. The first show home will be ready by around July this year and my wife has seen an advert for them on the Internet already.
If your free and want to come along please do, I'll even buy the tea.


----------



## mookster (Feb 8, 2011)

Missed it in October so will definitely try and make this one


----------



## night crawler (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bumping this one again to remind you the Exibition is this weekend and if your free do come along. I've no doubt a lot of the old staff will be there and will be bringing there photo's which I should be able to scan at the exhibiton. Hopefully there will be a few photo's from around the site showing what has changed on show as well.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 1, 2011)

Thought I'd post a few photo's from the exhibition. We had a good few people come along though not as many as last time but it was a good day.





Some of the boards in the centre, this used to be one of the classrooms from the old school which was here.





This guy was a patient and submitted some drawings for a variable nozzle for a jet engine. The air ministry came down only to find he was one of the patients at the hospital, red faced they got in the car and went back. 20 years later the harrier came about. What a pity they did not take him seriously. The drawings are now at Farnbrough.





The George Schuster





Some of the past staff from the hospital.
More on Flickr if your interested.


----------

